# Best filtration for a 75? a 90?



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I am getting either a 75 or a 90 for my ps. What type of filtration is best? Right now I have 2 whipser power 5 for it


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I would just get 2 emperors or 1 emperor and 1 penguin 330.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

2 emp400's and an eheim cansiter.. I have that running on my 90. or if you want the BEST, go with a wet/dry


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

on my 90 I have 2 penguin 330's.


----------

